# Verse 13 - Prelude to the Afterlife



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Greetings! Even though Christmas is right around the corner, its not too late to pick up your copy of "Prelude to the Afterlife", the debut album from Verse 13. This album contains nearly 45 minutes of haunting orchestrated music, and can be purchased on itunes, Cd baby, Amazon, ebay, or on the official Verse 13 website at www.verse13.info. The cd is also available on Facebook at www.facebook.com/darkowlrecords.
Please check out the youtube videos below! Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2HofjLfQE0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU0x8y0B6bk


----------

